# Seattle Super Sonics Sold!!!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm sure there will be fiery empassioned replies to this news... as I'm sure you all are die hard Sonics fans ... let alone NBA fans! 

Ryan

Sonics Sold To Oklahoma City Group

POSTED: 11:48 am PDT July 18, 2006
UPDATED: 11:53 am PDT July 18, 2006

SEATTLE -- A group from Oklahoma City has reportedly agreed to buy the SuperSonics and the Seattle Storm.

The Seattle Times and the Seattle Post-Intellingencer reported the team will announce at a 3 p.m. news conference that it is being bought by an Okalahoma City group.

The newspapers reported the Oklahoma City group is led by businessman Clay Bennett, who owns an investment firm and persuaded business leaders to attract the New Orleans Hornets to Oklahoma City to play there after that team was displaced by Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I used to be a Sonics fan back in the Shawn Kemp/Gary Payton hay days. After the lockout and when Kemp ballooned to 585 lbs. I lost interest. The selling of the ball club however would make me to believe that they will soon be the Oklahoma City Sonics.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

YES hopefully the okc will freaking have a team. B/c i'm going to miss having season ticks to watch cp3 and dwest and soon to be peja play.


----------

